# Congratulations to Tony Bates...



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For winning the Sept Carolina Surfcasters Association tournament. Tony nailed his last cast of the day 760 feet to seal the victory.

Great casting Tony.

Tommy


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Tommy .


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Carolina Surfcasters Tourny*

Congrats Tony , great way to throw em , : )


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations Tony great to see you slinging them out there.

Any video?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No video Jeremy. We had a small turnout and the rounds were going by at a fast pace. I just didn't think to get the camera out.

Will video next month.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

He sure knows how to crush it


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks again everyone .And boy can I feel it in bones today had to dig down deep


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> For winning the Sept Carolina Surfcasters Association tournament. Tony nailed his last cast of the day 760 feet to seal the victory.
> 
> Great casting Tony.
> 
> Tommy


Many congrats! That's impresive.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tony has got a badass Carolina Groundcast going. It is a thing of power to watch.

Tommy


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice casting Tony. Keep up the hard practice It's paying off LOL.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Not sure what a Carolina ground cast is, but evidently you have got it down. 
Congratulations, Tony.
Hard work does pay off.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dub8_W34Qg

Here ya go...


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

sweet leg kick Tony. solid hit.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Tony put some giddy up and go and that cast.
Wow !!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

May I ask what reel he was using?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tony is by far the most powerful groundcaster I have ever seen in person. He proved that easily when he took the 125gr groundcast record, and continues to punish that rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

He wanted to learn it, I spent some time helping him to hone it, now he owns it... 

I spotted one little error Saturday afternoon. He corrected it and BAM, 50 more feet.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> May I ask what reel he was using?


Tony was using a reel that he built using pieces and parts from several different abu's. He affectionately calls it Frankenstein.....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is the complete results? I havent seen what everyone else did anywhere


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brittany was suppose to post the results. Not sure why it hasn't happened.

Tommy


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, Not to take anything away from Tony, but apparently the only one casting. Been waiting for some type of results??????
Were there other casters? Not seeing anything on the sponsoring site CSCA either. Guess if I could have made it... 2nd place would have been mine.LOL Any comments from participating casters?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Salty,

It was a local club tourney and we had small turnout. I don't think Brittany got around to posting the results.

It went something like this...

Conditions were warm (mid 80's), humid and very little wind.

from memory,

Tony Bates - 760'
Tommy Farmer - 745'
Willie - 687' ish
Wayne - mid 600's ?
Brittany ??

You should have come!! Come on down for the Oct 20-21 tourney. There will be a seminar on the 19th that you don't want to miss.

Tommy


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

willie ish who? LOL Willie you never call.....Maybe not 2nd or 3rd or 4th Wish I could have come. One Day


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i thought you tossed in the towel monty


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

What towel...I have no such towel....


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I just did not want to come in last


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

But somebody has to...may as well be me.!


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

good to see your still around bro


----------

